# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Seroxat afbouwen en Valdoxan opbouwen (nieuw voor mij).

## sophia58

*Seroxat afbouw en nu nieuw voor mij Valdoxan.* 
Ik gebruik nu 1 maand Valdoxan 25 mg. Daarvoor gebruikte ik Seroxat 2 x 20 mg. Advies psych. Eerst Seroxat afgebouwd tot 10 mg en daarna met Valdoxan 25 mg begonnen. De laatste Seroxat 10mg afgebouwd met suspensie van 5mg, 2,5mg, 1mg tot nu 1 week geleden gestopt.
Wat voel ik van Valdoxan. De slaap komt tussen 15 minuten en 30 minuten. 's ochtends vroeg wakker na ca. 7 uur slaap. In het begin veel dromen cq nachtmerries.

Wat zijn mijn ervaringen/problemen met de afbouw van seroxat. 
Veel van mijn emoties, die door jarenlang gebruik waren onderdrukt, zijn terug. Libido ook.
Voel me zeer geagiteerd. Ook heel snel geirriteerd. Ook snel verdrietig en geemotioneerd.
Ik weet nog niet wat ik met de nieuwe medicijnen moet doen.
Weet ook niet wat komt door de afbouw en wat door de nieuwe medicijnen komt.
Moeilijk is het wel.
Wie heeft soortgelijke ervaringen?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Sophia,

Waarom ben je overgegaan van Seroxat op Valdoxan?

Over Seroxat/Paroxetine staan meerdere ervaringen over afbouwen/stoppen oa http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=2567 en http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=543 en over Valdoxan staan http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10616 heel veel ervaringen en reacties...

Je hebt beide AD's tegelijkertijd gebruikt als ik dat zo lees. dus je klachten zijn een combi van bijwerkingen van afbouw en opbouw...
Op Valdoxan topic staat dat bijwerkingen na 8 week afgenomen behoren te zijn, dus je zou kunnen kijken hoe het voor jou is, alhoewel er ook veel al wat eerder gestopt zijn omdat de bijwerkingen t ernstig werden...

In elk geval heel veel sterkte gewenst!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Wat ik lees zijn 'afbouwverschijnselen' .. ik werd na afbouwen sipralexa (en vroeger vele andere AD's waaronder ook seroxat) ook zéér emotioneel (in positieve én negatieve zin) en er kwam weer vanalles naar boven ...

Vraag aan je arts of je de Valdoxan al eerder mag verhogen, mss gaan dan die vervelende neveneffecten sneller weg?
Ik heb hier al veel over Valdoxan gelezen en mochten ze het mij voorschrijven zou ik weigeren en vragen om een alternatief (= mijn mening)!

Sterkte en succes!!
Xx Ag

----------


## sophia58

Beste Luus0404
Ik ben gestopt met Seroxat (jaren gebruikt) omdat ik al mijn energie en ook m'n ritme kwijt was. Overigens iom met psych.
groeten 
Sophia58

----------


## sietske763

> Wat ik lees zijn 'afbouwverschijnselen' .. ik werd na afbouwen sipralexa (en vroeger vele andere AD's waaronder ook seroxat) ook zéér emotioneel (in positieve én negatieve zin) en er kwam weer vanalles naar boven ...
> 
> Vraag aan je arts of je de Valdoxan al eerder mag verhogen, mss gaan dan die vervelende neveneffecten sneller weg?
> Ik heb hier al veel over Valdoxan gelezen en mochten ze het mij voorschrijven zou ik weigeren en vragen om een alternatief (= mijn mening)!
> 
> Sterkte en succes!!
> Xx Ag


helemaal mee eens agnes!
valdoxan is verschrikkelijk, de meesten houden het niet langer vol dan 2 maanden (ik ook)

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Sophia,

Vervelend dat je je energie en ritme kwijt was!
Ik zou overleggen met de psych en vragen of je een ander AD mag/kan hebben...
Veel leden hier hebben eerst verschillende soorten geprobeerd voor ze de juiste vonden, dus hopelijk vind jij ook een voor jou goede!
Succes en veel sterkte!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik sluit me volledig bij Luuss aan ... AD's proberen tot je de juiste voor jouw persoon hebt gevonden!!

Sterkte !!!
Xx Ag

----------


## gabry

Het is een moeilijk proces om over te stappen op een ander medicijn, mits het een en ander heel veel op elkaar lijkt qua werkzame stoffen, wat ik heb begrepen van Valdoxan is dat het moeilijk is daaraan te wennen.
Als ik in jou situatie zou zitten en het zou me niet lukken aan Valdoxan te wennen, zou ik teruggaan naar de Seroxat om te stabiliseren, binnen een paar dagen voel je je waarschijnlijk weer de oude. Maar ik ben geen psych, noch dokter dus overleg even!
Ik heb ongeveer hetzelfde gehad met overstappen van Seroxat naar Prozac, dat ging echt helemaal niet goed.
Succes en bij twijfel je arts raadplegen!

----------

